# Gluten free cosmetics ( high end or drugstore)



## WIDixie14 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi! I think this may have been done before and I know I saw a list for MAC which was awesome, but I was recently diagnosed with Celiacs and need to redo my whole makeup collection down to the last primer. What I am asking of this awesome community is if any one here can give me recommendations of good makeup brands that are gluten free. I want to be able to enjoy putting on makeup again and not have to worry about if I am going to get the inevitable weeklong migraine or horrible breakout party marching down the side of my face. I will be very grateful for any information. Thanks guys!!!


----------



## ladymeag (Jan 8, 2014)

I have non-Celiac gluten intolerance. In my experience, you need to check every product's ingredient list every time you buy it - they change formulations a bit here and there and small changes can be a problem. Buy your cosmetics from somewhere with a great return policy - drug stores are unlikely to be your friend in this case, especially as you can have a gluten reaction to something that doesn't list any gluten-based ingredients (because the line was cross-contaminated, something got in that wasn't supposed to, your body had a reaction to something similar and a million other things.) Sephora's return policy has been a wallet-saver for me, honestly.

I'm sure your doctor gave you a list of things to avoid but when you are looking at ingredients lists, you should be looking to avoid: 

  Quote:   Avena Sativa (Oat) Kernel Flour
Cyclodextrin
Dextrin
Dextrin Palmitate
Hydrolyzed Malt Extract
Hydrolyzed Oat Flour
Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein (this can be anything from soy to corn to wheat)
Hydrolyzed Wheat Flour
Hydrolyzed Wheat Gluten
Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein
Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein/PVP Crosspolymer
Hydrolyzed Wheat Starch
Secale Cereale (Rye) Seed Flour
Triticum Vulgare (Wheat) Germ Extract
Triticum Vulgare (Wheat) Germ Oil
Triticum Vulgare (Wheat) Gluten
Triticum Vulgare (Wheat) Starch
Wheat Amino Acids
Wheat Germ Glycerides
Wheat Germamidopropalkonium Chloride
Wheat Protein
Wheatgermamidopropyl Ethyldimonium Ethosulfate
Yeast Extract (most people are reactive to this, some aren't)



Oats are on my list because I react to them. Some people with Celiac and gluten intolerance don't - discuss with your doctor.  

The only full makeup lines that I know of that will make gluten-free claims are mineral makeup lines. 
Zoya Nail Polish is vegan and gluten-free. 
Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics lip tars are gluten free. 

Clinique, as a line, is mostly out - they use a lot of wheat proteins in their makeup - even in the makeup brush cleaner they sell! Watch hairsprays and shampoos - they've been my hardest items to find gluten-free lately, especially since I avoid SLS. 

I've had decent luck, personally, with NARS, Urban Decay, and MAC all being well-labeled and have helpful customer service who will look into it if you call or write. 

Good luck and I hope your diagnosis brought some long-sought-after answers, I know sometimes a diagnosis can lift the weight of not knowing what's going on!


----------



## WIDixie14 (Jan 8, 2014)

Thank you girls so much!  I will definitely look into the brands you mentioned and also the YouTube channel. As for Clinique I have never been able to use them because the smell they gave off was awful to me so that was a no go.   As for customer service, I am finding some helpful, some not, it just seems like a lot do not care about people in my demographic which is getting bigger by the day it seems. As for answering questions about other medical problems, it has and it has made me and my family so angry because a lot of problems I have now could have been prevented if someone had just thought to test and treat me for this disease. Again thank you girls so much for your input!


----------

